# Our 1st Baby @ Kilgore Island Boer Goats



## KIBG (Aug 17, 2011)

Attached is a link to http://www.kilgoreislandboergoats.com. There you will find some pictures of the new addition to our family. He is 9lb 7oz and a ball of fire. Mom is doing a great job and we can't even start to explain how proud we are of him :stars:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Wow, your first baby. So cute! Love the spots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :hi5:  


There is something that caught my eye on your site...it says.. the goats are 100% purebred.... Did you know... that FB and Purebreds are not the same?

FB is 100% Boer

Purebreds cannot be 100% ever ...as they started out as nubian /boer or another kind of goat....Purebred means... they have alot of boer.. but.. are not 100%...some people I find ...don't know that and I want to be sure it is known...some breeders will sell Purebreds to newbies... that don't know no better...and the buyer will think... that they indeed have 100 % FB boer... in which they do not...
If you already knew this... I am sorry for the long statement.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow, he is one cute kiddo! SO MANY SPOTS!


----------



## KIBG (Aug 17, 2011)

My bad, he is FB. I will get that changed, thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! SOOOO adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My bad, he is FB. I will get that changed, thanks.


 No.. you aren't Bad..LOL :wink: People that know of these things ...may think you don't have FB........ glad you corrected it.. :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: I'm so excited!! He's adorable! I raise Boers too! I'm not too into the color thing yet, but I do love him!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So purdy!! Loving the spots too  :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

How pretty he is! Congratulations you are off to a running start!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG he is CUTE!!!!  him! Congrats on your 1st baby goatie! :clap: :leap:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Such beautiful spots!


----------

